
SPDYshark - WireShark extension to analyze SPDY protocol - ck2
http://src.chromium.org/svn/trunk/src/net/tools/spdyshark/
======
ck2
Really hoping a trusted source can publish a windows binary for this?

The build instructions look insane:

[http://src.chromium.org/svn/trunk/src/net/tools/spdyshark/RE...](http://src.chromium.org/svn/trunk/src/net/tools/spdyshark/README)

[http://www.wireshark.org/docs/wsdg_html_chunked/ChSetupWin32...](http://www.wireshark.org/docs/wsdg_html_chunked/ChSetupWin32.html)

added: okay I decided to stop being lazy and try compiling it myself on win32

~~~
marchdown
Trusted or not, but would you care to publish your build, on bittorrent maybe?

------
rstacruz
"eee_c: Geez ppl, there is no Wireshark SPDY plugin. It wasn't working 6
months ago and it's not working now. Silly HN."

<https://twitter.com/eee_c/status/167697122823639040>

I can't confirm this, but @eee_c wrote The SPDY Book, I'm inclined to trust
him.

~~~
ck2
Well maybe this will at least result in someone resurrecting it, especially
considering there is finally a second browser supporting it (using Firefox
11+spdy with gmail right now) and new server support is in development.

His website has some useful posts too, thanks for mentioning him:

[http://japhr.blogspot.com/2011/04/sniffing-spdy-with-
ssldump...](http://japhr.blogspot.com/2011/04/sniffing-spdy-with-ssldump.html)

------
dillona
How recently was this updated?

At least when I last tried to use it, it was completely broken

EDIT: No commits in the last 11 months. Probably still broken, as I tried it
during DEFCON CTF quals last May

~~~
ck2
Ah, thanks for sharing that.

Looks like the spec even changed in the past year too

[http://mbelshe.github.com/SPDY-Specification/draft-
mbelshe-s...](http://mbelshe.github.com/SPDY-Specification/draft-mbelshe-
spdy-00.xml)

<http://dev.chromium.org/spdy/spdy-protocol>

Oh well, maybe the attention will get this updated.

I wonder how Firefox developers are implementing SPDY support without tools
like this?

